# West midlands pub meet for shiney cars!



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Whos up for a west midlands pub meet? Any cars welcome.One terms and condition is the car has to be shiney or youle be threatend with the smell iron x haha.

Ok im thinking meeting at

Dudley show case cinema -Huge car park to get everybody together and then convoy up to a pub.

Pub that springs to mind is in kidderminster.

Park gate.Lovely summer pub with a beer garden outside if its warm enough in and food if anybody wants to eat.

http://www.marstonstaverns.co.uk/Kidderminster/Park-Gate-Inn

Before i suggest dates i would like to know whos interest to see if anybody fancys it lol

Please put your name down if your up for the idea.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Comon guys whos interested ? Cant turn down a drink


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

Ha im from kiddie just cant guarantee car will be shiny after that telford road! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Good lads! haha well bring some quick detailer and youl be sorted .

Junior - class mr zippy outfit haha.

Can you guys please put your vote down on the poll please as it looks abit empty at the moment lol.


----------



## Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

i'll be up for this when are you thinking of having it?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure yet maby a saturday in feb or early march.Just checking interest first and going to give some decent early warning haha.Who else then eh?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I think if this doesn't work out then a convoy to waxstock would be good


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay guys.Need more people but spread the word!

Date im thinking to keep it simple is

Saturday 9th march meeting at 3pm at dudley and convoy down to the pub for 3:30

Thoughts?


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Im from Kidderminster, if I'm not working could well be up for this, pre ultimate dubs meet


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Could well be up for that date!


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Can I bring dozens of irritating newbie questions ?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha corse you can bring a list of questions. We need more.the more the better 6 of us so far i think?well iv counted 6 people who have replied to this haha.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

thread bump.any more interested?


----------



## Spyder1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

I know this is a bit old like but let's get this show on the road! ( once the weather improves and I got the Alfa back - ain't goin in no dirty 1 series!)


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

dude, dont worry i was going to mention it to you but as the thread went quite i forgot about it myself haha.

So...

Whos still interested?Weathers been horrible so shall we rebook for

Saturday 27TH APRIL?


----------

